# Pine Martin



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a pic of the Pine Martin I caught on the last day of season---[last trap]---we're only allowed 1 martin or fisher so was happy to get him---------sb*


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats. Looks like he never knew what hit him. Your Marten box looks very much like the mink boxes I tried (W/O success), but I'm still think they could work for mink. (My trap is set deeper in the box in keeping with Pa Regs.) They seem to be standard fare for Marten. Thanks for showing the pic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the marten Skip, wasn't that the same as last year -- last day !!


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Ur only allowed one, what if u catch two in one day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Then your wife got a nice marten.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice catch on the Marten Skip.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work on a very good looking marten Skip!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congrats!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good work Skip! Wish we had some down here. I've always wanted to catch either a marten or fisher.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, great pics


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mick105 said:


> Good work Skip! Wish we had some down here. I've always wanted to catch either a marten or fisher.


 We have Farten here in Northern Arizona, they are a cross between a Marten and a Fisher.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

AZ, I read the same article, it was hilarious.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LoL...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Farten how does that work AZ look great but smell like $hit or smell like $hit but look great? SB how many to make one of them thar hats or do these make better mittens covering the smell and all? Sorry had to do this aint Turkey season but working on the bottle!! LOL May all yalls New years bring you happiness and prosperity as well. (I think I started early) I decided to set at pc and not venture into the garage tonight !! :smile: Stay tuned I have more to drink!! :beerchug: OH boy :tongue: !!! I am not gonna build one of these :camp2: its only 40 in Texas !! Stay tuned !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Farten how does that work AZ look great but smell like $hit or smell like $hit but look great? SB how many to make one of them thar hats or do these make better mittens covering the smell and all? Sorry had to do this aint Turkey season but working on the bottle!! LOL May all yalls New years bring you happiness and prosperity as well. (I think I started early) I decided to set at pc and not venture into the garage tonight !! :smile: Stay tuned I have more to drink!! :beerchug: OH boy :tongue: !!! I am not gonna build one of these :camp2: its only 40 in Texas !! Stay tuned !!


*HAPPY NEW YEAR'S BUDDY :smiley-give-me-beer-sign: ITS 10 BELOW HERE WITH LOTS OF WHITE STUFF ON THE GROUND-- :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO THE BRANDY BOTTLE TO :hot: :hot: WARM UP*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

So--- how do you guys feel this morn'in. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Better than a Pine Martin in one of SB's box sets!!!

Brite Tailed and Bushy eyeD


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like the pine martin!!! :hot: :hot: :hot:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I didn't go trapp'en :frown2: Stayed in and bonded with Sharon :smiley-frosty-blinking: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job, Skip!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice marten! You have a lot of them around?


----------

